# Back in the game.



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Picked this up from a wholesaler 3h away. The exterior is a little rough, but I saved $1500 compared to other ones I was looking at. 2014 with 65k. Single owner with religious dealer service. No accidents.

Really love the high seating position and interior design. Lots of tech. This is the color I wanted and it has the panoramic glass roof.

Still waiting on paperwork,..registration, inspection, hope to be on the road by next week. Should have started the search a month ago, but I wasn't sure if my other car was going to be aged out.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is it an automatic or a manual transmission ?

If it is their automatic you are in trouble. 2011-2016 models are defective in a big way. This is a well known issue in the automotive industry.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27438193/ford-powershift-transmission-problems/
http://www.fordtransmissionproblems.com/fords-transmission-problem
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ford-extends-transmission-warranty-fiesta-focus-1.5246531
Ford has given all vehicles prior to 2015 an extended transmission warranty for 7 years of 100,000 miles. You've got maybe a year remaining, but as it is an Uber vehicle, you won't be covered for commercial use..

I hope you were aware of this.

"Ford is extending the warranties on about 560,000 small cars in the U.S. and Canada to cover a litany of problems with a troubled six-speed automatic transmission.

The company has faced a string of lawsuits and complaints about the transmissions, which can lurch into gear or feel like they are slipping.

The latest move covers 2014 through 2016 model year Focuses built before Nov. 5, 2015, as well as 2014 and 2015 Fiestas built before Oct. 15, 2014.

It extends clutch warranties to seven years or 160,000 kilometres, while the warranty on the transmission control computer goes to 10 years or 240,000 kilometres."


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Is it an automatic or a manual transmission ?
> 
> If it is their automatic you are in trouble. 2011-2016 models are defective in a big way. This is a well known issue in the automotive industry.
> 
> ...


It's a cvt hybrid with 8/100k coverage of the cvt.

Price differential between this and a similar mile Prius or Camry hybrid will cover a new (used) cvt if it goes after 100k. I've got it covered.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If it's not a Fiesta or Focus what the heck is it then ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> If it's not a Fiesta or Focus what the heck is it then ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Huh.......we didn't have that up here in Kanaduh I think. Never seen or heard of it. Nice !!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Huh.......we didn't have that up here in Kanaduh I think. Never seen or heard of it. Nice !!


The cmax has been in Europe for 20 years, but they are mostly diesel over there, the us version is hybrid. The hybrid system is identical to the fusion hybrid, but the car is taller and has more storage space.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Picked this up from a wholesaler 3h away. The exterior is a little rough, but I saved $1500 compared to other ones I was looking at. 2014 with 65k. Single owner with religious dealer service. No accidents.
> 
> Really love the high seating position and interior design. Lots of tech. This is the color I wanted and it has the panoramic glass roof.
> 
> ...


Looks Good.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Is the CMax even allowed on both platforms?
I thought it was too small?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Iann said:


> Is the CMax even allowed on both platforms?
> I thought it was too small?


It's huge. It's a compact tall hatchback, like a Focus wagon with a much taller roof and more passenger space.

I have been a passenger in one. It is more comfortable than another tall hatchback rideshare favorite, the Kia Soul. It feels roughly like a Subaru Forester in the passenger area.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Iann said:


> Is the CMax even allowed on both platforms?
> I thought it was too small?


It's a pumped-up Focus with a higher roof. It's the Fiesta that you can no longer hang your pink mustache on.

The problem with Cmax Hybrids is that Ford knows about as much about building a durable transmission as I know about building a time machine.

Government test lab INL purchased 4 2013 Cmax Hybrids to run and test. 3 of their 4 vehicles required transmission replacements at fewer than 115,000 miles. So whereas some vehicles have maintenance events such as spark plug changes or cam belt changes at 100,000 miles, with a Cmax you count a transmission replacement as a regular service item.

https://avt.inl.gov/vehicle-button/2013-ford-c-max
I hope the OP budgets for this or, better yet, plans to use the Cmax as a temporary vehicle while he shops for a less risky replacement.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's a pumped-up Focus with a higher roof. It's the Fiesta that you can no longer hang your pink mustache on.
> 
> The problem with Cmax Hybrids is that Ford knows about as much about building a durable transmission as I know about building a time machine.
> 
> ...


That was the first model year, 2013. They made changes for 2014. Stay away from 2013.

hybrid warranty is 8 /100k and covers the cvt. Yes I have money set aside for this repair. As I said, the price differential between this and a Prius covers the cost of a new/used cvt.

Same parts as fusion hybrid, there are lots of low mile used cvt. Later ones getting 300k. Ffh has great reliability ratings.

I went in knowing this and still chose the cmax. It's a much more upscale driving experience than the Prius. 0-60 in 8 seconds, sit much higher, nicer interior.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> That was the first model year, 2013. They made changes for 2014.


Erm.... no....

_________________________________________
NHTSA ID: 10108994
TSB ID: TSB 17-0039

Some 2013-2016 fusion, mkz and 2013-2016 c-max vehicles equipped with an hf35 transmission and built on or before 15-aug-2015 may exhibit a thumping/rubbing or grinding noise coming from the transmission. The noise may be present in all gears
_________________________________________

You have to buy a late 2016 model if you don't like grinding/thumping transmissions. I've done my homework on Cmax; I like the space, practicality and how they drive. But for a work car I want as cheap to maintain and run as possible, and to have as few mechanical Gremlins eating into my profit as possible. For that reason I decided against it.

I understand people who would not want to drive a Prius. I am one of them, but there are other options.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Is it an automatic or a manual transmission ?
> 
> If it is their automatic you are in trouble. 2011-2016 models are defective in a big way. This is a well known issue in the automotive industry.
> 
> ...


Dont tell anyone you are using it for rideshare and make sure you get in on that class action. Ide try to get an extended warranted too


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Erm.... no....
> 
> _________________________________________
> NHTSA ID: 10108994
> ...


All of the user reported failures on the forums, over the past seven years were from 2013 cars. There was a manufacturing issue with the drive shaft bearing. They made changes for 2014. The TSB was extended for 2015 cars, but the failure rate is not noticeable.

The cost of a replacement transmission is 1500 + 1500 from mechanic, 1500 DIY. The difference in price between an equal year Prius or Camry Hybrid will cover the replacement cost with a 2016 cvt if it should fail. its not like they eat a cvt every 100k miles.

Best case scenario is for it to fail before 100K. Free dealer replacement. If it fails after 100K, I will fix it knowing I saved that money up front.

There aren't any other hybrids of this vintage and height that you can get for < 10K. It gets 40mpg avg pretty easy, many owners claim 45+ when setup and driven properly.

What it comes down to is that even doing as many highway trips as possible, rideshare skews to "city" driving conditions and mpg. Hybrids have a distinct advantage.

For safety and passenger ingress, I wanted something with extra height. The only other options would be something like a CX-5, but those get barely more than half the city mileage of a CMAX. Which means that over 100K miles, the CMAX will almost pay for itself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The only other options would be something like a CX-5, but those get barely more than half the city mileage of a CMAX. Which means that over 100K miles, the CMAX will almost pay for itself


Lol, I remember using that same logic when trying to convince my wife to let me have a new motorcycle. Motorcycle = 50 MPG, car = 25 MPG therefore motorcycle is actually free.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I remember using that same logic when trying to convince my wife to let me have a new motorcycle. Motorcycle = 50 MPG, car = 25 MPG therefore motorcycle is actually free.


To drive in DC I need a car that is 10yo or newer. This means I'm looking at cars in the 2014-15 vintage if I want the ability to do this moving forward.

Based on accurate accounting of fuel costs, I anticipate 7% of profits in the CMAX will go to fuel. A fuel efficient mini-suv or midsize sedan will use around 12-14%. A minivan around 16%. At a dollar per mile, the CMAX will save at least 5-7%. Over 100K miles that is 5-7K.

So tell me, what other car has the same ride height and mileage, that can be purchased for < 10K in a 14/15?

Sure, I can get a 2014 CX-5 for about the same, but will spend 5-7K more on fuel over 100K miles. That covers ALOT of repairs.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I like your sweet new ride. Haters gonna hate. Every car is an unreliable piece of crap from one perspective. I like your perspective of how much $$$ will this car make vs. purchase price, likely repairs, and alternatives. Gotta focus on the bottom line when you're in business.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Hold On to that Trailer !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats!
I had a 2013 Escape, and the trans failed at 75K miles. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Based on accurate accounting of fuel costs, I anticipate 7% of profits in the CMAX will go to fuel.


:rollseyes: No profits go to fuel with "accurate accounting".... Profit is what's left over when you subtract fuel costs (and other expenses) from revenue.

Anyway, you had your heart set on that vehicle and you're willing to pay for the likely repairs and pay a premium for the vehicle itself, which is fine. I prefer to focus on maximising my profit. Each to his own; there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> :rollseyes: No profits go to fuel with "accurate accounting".... Profit is what's left over when you subtract fuel costs (and other expenses) from revenue.
> 
> Anyway, you had your heart set on that vehicle and you're willing to pay for the likely repairs and pay a premium for the vehicle itself, which is fine. I prefer to focus on maximising my profit. Each to his own; there is no right or wrong answer.


What are you driving, besides a Prius or XL that would outearn a CMAX?

Perhaps a Camry or Accord Hybrid? They have the same mpg, but atm cost 3-5K more for an equal year/mi car. That will cover some major repairs.

Perhaps a standard Camry/Accord/Malibu? As mentioned earlier, over 100K miles the hybrid will outearn a standard gas car by about 5-7K. That will cover a cvt and a new battery.

Prius can outearn the Cmax because it gets slightly better mileage, but pax may not be as comfortable, possible they will not tip as much or they will cancel when they see tinycar.

Again, what are you driving?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Perhaps a Camry or Accord Hybrid? They have the same mpg, but atm cost 3-5K more for an equal year/mi car.


A mistake made by many is that the price paid for a vehicle is _not_, in accounting terms, a cost or an expense, and it does not affect profits.

The costs related to the vehicle include depreciation, repairs, maintenance, insurance and gasoline. In order to work out which car is the cheapest to run it is necessary to look at all car costs, not just one or two such as mpg. And, again, purchase price is not a cost; it's capex, so that's irrelevant to any discussion on profit.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A mistake made by many is that the price paid for a vehicle is _not_, in accounting terms, a cost or an expense, and it does not affect profits.
> 
> The costs related to the vehicle include depreciation, repairs, maintenance, insurance and gasoline. In order to work out which car is the cheapest to run it is necessary to look at all car costs, not just one or two such as mpg. And, again, purchase price is not a cost; it's capex, so that's irrelevant to any discussion on profit.


Youre full of shit. I asked what car you drive. Then I can decide if you have a leg to stand on. We can apply the same formula of mgp, repairs, purchase/sale price (depreciation) and compare.

My guess is that when you tell me what you drive you'll still be full of shit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Again, what are you driving?


At the moment I am carless; my car was totaled by the insurance company of the car that hit me. However, it was a Camry Hybrid. I ran it for 3 years averaging 36 mpg over 123,000 miles.

Total spent on repairs: $0
Total spent on maintenance items (oil, filters, air filters, tires, brakes) $1200
Depreciation: $0 (actually sold car to ins. company for $1,800 more than I paid for it)

To answer your question, the above Camry would comfortably beat a 2014 Cmax in running costs. The things which will slaughter the Cmax in costs are depreciation and repair bills.



OldBay said:


> My guess is that when you tell me what you drive you'll still be full of shit.


Patience is a virtue. So is not being rude and insulting. You have a lot to learn, young grasshopper.

I can see that you are _very_ confused about accounting in general, what are and are not costs, and how to calculate profits. However, due to your rudeness I am no longer willing to educate you further.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> At the moment I am carless; my car was totaled by the insurance company of the car that hit me. However, it was a Camry Hybrid. I ran it for 3 years averaging 36 mpg over 123,000 miles.
> 
> Total spent on repairs: $0
> Total spent on maintenance items (oil, filters, air filters, tires, brakes) $1200
> ...


Ah, ok. You used a new Camry Hybrid, $35K car on rideshare. Over 3 years, you put on 123K miles. Like most good new cars, you didn't experience any repairs in the first 100K miles. I just don't believe you put 123K miles on an old used car and then got $1800 more than you paid for it. You're lying your ass off or bought the car for $1 from a family member.

You didn't say what year it is, so you are being evasive. Likely because a little fact checking will show the true depreciation that 3 years and 123K miles will put on a Camry Hybrid. Lets compare a 2017 Camry hybrid with 0 miles to a 2014 Camry with 123K miles. Depreciation will be 10-15K, easily.

This isn't the kind of conversation that we can have if you aren't being honest.

And again, the camry sits lower and visibility is poor. (Maybe why you were hit and its being totalled!) I don't want to sit that low, be that invisible in traffic. So its not really an option for me.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm a big Ford guy, but dude you should know better than to buy a Ford not named Mustang and/or F-Series.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Ah, ok. You used a new Camry Hybrid, $35K car on rideshare. Over 3 years, you put on 123K miles. Like most good new cars, you didn't experience any repairs in the first 100K miles. I just don't believe you put 123K miles on an old used car and then got $1800 more than you paid for it. You're lying your ass off or bought the car for $1 from a family member.
> 
> You didn't say what year it is, so you are being evasive. Likely because a little fact checking will show the true depreciation that 3 years and 123K miles will put on a Camry Hybrid. Lets compare a 2017 Camry hybrid with 0 miles to a 2014 Camry with 123K miles. Depreciation will be 10-15K, easily.
> 
> ...


Again, your rudeness prevents further conversation on this topic. It is unfortunate that the less able posters reduce themselves to personal insult when someone presents an opposing viewpoint.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, your rudeness prevents further conversation on this topic. It is unfortunate that the less able posters reduce themselves to personal insult when someone presents an opposing viewpoint.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


Because that's *exactly* what happened here. 

I bought a new car. You trashed my decision. I defended my reasoning and asked what is a better choice. You pretended that 3 years and 125K miles didn't depreciate your new (now totalled) Camry. Discussion was off the rails at this point, and I said its not worth arguing if you're not going to provide more specifics. You pretend you didn't like my tone and are play-acting at being mature and thoughful, yet you're the one who was argumentative from the start and the one who was looking for a fight by attacking my decision.

I realize you are in a bad place atm without any income. I'm a bit itchy myself not earning until I get this car registered and inspected. Why don't you just log out for a bit and maybe tomorrow will be a better day for you. Maybe when you get your check you can buy another car and get back in the game. Good luck!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Because that's *exactly* what happened here.


No, I did descend to personal insult. Indeed, you will be unable to reproduce any evidence of such.

This is a shame; you had the opportunity here to see a different way of approaching rideshare and potentially learning something new in terms of costing and how to calculate profit correctly.

Anyway, I now consider this conversation closed.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> What are you driving, besides a Prius or XL that would outearn a CMAX?


I was a Prius guy
but always liked the C-Max 
Good RS vehicle &#128663; 
Good choice &#128077;


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Again, what are you driving?


I'd pipe in that this is immaterial when it comes to making projection comparisons using math.



OldBay said:


> Youre full of shit. I asked what car you drive. Then I can decide if you have a leg to stand on. We can apply the same formula of mgp, repairs, purchase/sale price (depreciation) and compare.
> 
> My guess is that when you tell me what you drive you'll still be full of shit.


via Imgflip Meme Generator



ANT 7 said:


> Huh.......we didn't have that up here in Kanaduh I think. Never seen or heard of it. Nice !!


Most of America has/had no clue what a Ford C-Max is or what it can do. It's not just a blind spot in the Great White North.

http://carsalesbase.com/us-car-sales-data/ford/ford-c-max/​
*Ford* *C-Max U.S. sales figures*20186.683201718.390201619.834201521.768201427.595201335.210201213.309


Certain Ford models sold more frequently within a mere two month span or so compared with how many C-Maxes Ford could sell in a year.

Real talk: I rented a C-Max once. It felt like a "minivan lite" to me yet agile like a Focus, since it's practically a supersized Ford Focus built with some Fusion mechanicals. Would never want one personally, but as a rideshare vehicle it could be the bee's knees. Roomy + fuel efficient.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Real talk: I rented a C-Max once. It felt like a "minivan lite" to me yet agile like a Focus, since it's practically a supersized Ford Focus built with some Fusion mechanicals. Would never want one personally, but as a rideshare vehicle it could be the bee's knees. Roomy + fuel efficient.


The C-max (and MPV designs in general) have been strong sellers in Europe. Americans would rather have an SUV body style, sacrificing interior space for ground clearance.

What it came down to for me is interior space vs mpg. I don't know of any hybrids that get mpg this good and have this much interior space. The seating position is tall, visibility is great and there is lots of headroom. The driving dynamics and acceleration are quite respectable.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The C-max (and MPV designs in general) have been strong sellers in Europe.


They were strong sellers. Not anymore. Ford stopped selling C-Max in Europe almost a year ago.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

50mpg isn't too hard in suburban driving. Really happy with my choice.

An equivalent year/mile Prius V would have cost 4K more.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Today was this car's maiden voyage. I was wondering who the first passenger was going to be and she was a total smokeshow. 10/10 on her way to classes. Its always nice to have a memorable first ride.

Also an airport run and rematch. $140 over 5hr. Uber was feeding me after 3 weeks off.

48.5mpg. This is the right car for the job. Its cool getting off the highway and watching the trip mpg go UP instead of down. Or creeping in bumper to bumper with the motor off; like you're in a golf cart.

Realized that people prefer a hatchback vs sedan. I think they like being able to reach their luggage from inside the car. They also like saying goodbye through the hatch.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> To drive in DC I need a car that is 10yo or newer. This means I'm looking at cars in the 2014-15 vintage if I want the ability to do this moving forward.
> 
> Based on accurate accounting of fuel costs, I anticipate 7% of profits in the CMAX will go to fuel. A fuel efficient mini-suv or midsize sedan will use around 12-14%. A minivan around 16%. At a dollar per mile, the CMAX will save at least 5-7%. Over 100K miles that is 5-7K.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car...seems like you did well! Question about your old car aging out. Aren't you in MD? It looks like MD allows 12 yo cars. I see DC is 10 years. But if you register in MD, you can still drive in DC, as well as NOVA, right? I must be missing something....thanks...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You bought a shitty Ford :rollseyes: After a month of deliberations a freaking shitty Ford. 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

justaGoober said:


> Congrats on the new car...seems like you did well! Question about your old car aging out. Aren't you in MD? It looks like MD allows 12 yo cars. I see DC is 10 years. But if you register in MD, you can still drive in DC, as well as NOVA, right? I must be missing something....thanks...


I registered in MD with a 12yo car. Because I wasn't able to pickup in DC, the map was black in that area and it did not display any rates.

That said, when I first started driving, I sometimes got pings in parts of DC, but that later ceased.

Its not clear to me what they consider "DC". In fact, at one point I was unable to pickup until I had driven past Bowie into Davidsonville. Both companies were not consistent with the geofence. Sometimes it was inner city, other time it was PG county.

I woudn't bank on being able to take trips in DC with a 10+ car, but not saying it won't happen on occasion. (If there is a shortage of cars they might bend the rules.)



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You bought a shitty Ford :rollseyes: After a month of deliberations a freaking shitty Ford. &#129318;&#127998;‍♂


If it explodes, I will let everyone know and you can experience all the schadenfreud that your dark little heart desires.

Car cost < 10K w/ 65K miles and I can get 4 more years from it. Powertrain seems solid so far. Getting 600 miles from a tank of gas.

A similar year toyota would have cost a good bit more.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> If it explodes, I will let everyone know and you can experience all the shadenfreud that your dark little heart desires.


This is actually one of the coolest promises I've read on this forum recently. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I registered in MD with a 12yo car. Because I wasn't able to pickup in DC, the map was black in that area and it did not display any rates.
> 
> That said, when I first started driving, I sometimes got pings in parts of DC, but that later ceased.
> 
> ...


It's called schadenfreude, and I don't wallow in others misery hence me warning of Fords dubious reliability.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's called schadenfreude, and* I don't wallow in others misery* hence me warning of Fords dubious reliability.


Not even a little bit in some rare cases? You are missing out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Not even a little bit in some rare cases? You are missing out.


:rollseyes: Okay fine here's my, "you got a flat on the highway" dance. Awww yeaaa now break the axle


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Looks Good.


LOL, don't overreact here.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's called schadenfreude, and I don't wallow in others misery hence me warning of Fords dubious reliability.


But I'm not miserable, I'm quite happy actually.

Even if the CVT grenades at 101K miles, I will replace it for < 3K and still be ahead of what I would have spent on a Prius. And this is a better car in every way than the Prius. Its bigger, the interior is much nicer, its got plenty of power to merge into traffic, and I'm getting 45mpg avg without trying too hard.

BTW, dont freak out over spelling errors.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> But I'm not miserable, I'm quite happy actually.
> 
> Even if the CVT grenades at 101K miles, I will replace it for < 3K and still be ahead of what I would have spent on a Prius. And this is a better car in every way than the Prius. Its bigger, the interior is much nicer, its got plenty of power to merge into traffic, and I'm getting 45mpg avg without trying too hard.
> 
> BTW, dont freak out over spelling errors.


I didn't say you was miserable. Do you fully understand the meaning of schadenfreude?

I was saying I would not take pleasure in essentially your misfortune or misery if your car situation went sour.

I rented a 2017 Ford Fusion Hybrid for Uber for 3 weeks. It was a very crappy car but got well over 400 miles to the fill up. The CMax is the small crossover version of this car.

When I tell people to avoid Ford cars it's from personal experience and reported experiences from others.

Ford is a crappy auto maker, I recently had a trend on the Duratec engines that are ticking time bombs for catastrophe for instance.

Smart shopping is about finding value, the sweet middle ground between affordable and quality, not jumping at the cheapest thing.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't say you was miserable. Do you fully understand the meaning of schadenfreude?
> 
> I was saying I would not take pleasure in essentially your misfortune or misery if your car situation went sour.
> 
> ...


A car is not good or bad. It is a collection of parts.

The Cmax and FFH have statistically good reliabilty with an asterisk. 2013 cars (first year) had a manufacturing defect that could cause premature failure of the CVT. The CVT is covered by the 8/100K hybrid warranty. The TSB was extended through 2015 (even though 2014 and 2015 cars were not reporting failures.)

Does this make the CMAX a bad car? For someone who views it as black and white, maybe it does. For me, it is a better car than any Prius on the road, with the understanding that I may need to replace the CVT sooner than I would if I had bought a Toyota. But I would have spent 4K more for an equal year/mi Prius V.. (and I didn't want a Prius with its cheap interior and center gauge cluster).

Go out an test drive a CMAX SEL and compare it to an equal year Prius. It is more solid, bigger, more luxurious, faster, handles better.

BTW, I'm getting around 575 mi per tank and its the same drivetrain as the FFH. Maybe you weren't driving it right.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A car is not good or bad. It is a collection of parts.
> 
> The Cmax and FFH have statistically good reliabilty with an asterisk. 2013 cars (first year) had a manufacturing defect that could cause premature failure of the CVT. The CVT is covered by the 8/100K hybrid warranty. The TSB was extended through 2015 (even though 2014 and 2015 cars were not reporting failures.)
> 
> ...


I cut off eco mode and slammed the gas on every acceleration and little old ladies was passing me by as the Fusion hybrid struggled to make its way up to 45mph. Like I said it was a crap car and I'm fully aware your car is essentially the same.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I cut off eco mode and slammed the gas on every acceleration and little old ladies was passing me by as the Fusion hybrid struggled to make its way up to 45mph. Like I said it was a crap car and I'm fully aware your car is essentially the same.


0-60 in 8s. 188hp, lots of torque. It hustles when you want it to.

This is 2s faster to 60 than the Prius.

There is no eco mode. There is an eco cruise mode. It adapts the speed to keep using the battery on inclines.

There is a traction control to keep wheels from spinning. Turn that off for faster launches.

The Cmax is a better form factor than the FFH because there is more trunk space. The FFH battery takes up too much space.

You're making shit up just to grief me. Its a great RS car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> 0-60 in 8s. 188hp, lots of torque. It hustles when you want it to.
> 
> This is 2s faster to 60 than the Prius.
> 
> ...


I have other post referencing me leasing the Ford Fusion and me talking about its craptastic abilities before you ever started looking for a car.

Im not making anything up to "grief" you. Ford has a long history of making shitty cars. The Crap Max is part of this lineage.

Also there is most definitely an eco mode in the 2017 Fusion Hybrid.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You must have driven the previous generation of the FFH.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Huh.......we didn't have that up here in Kanaduh I think. Never seen or heard of it. Nice !!


I'm pretty sure we have that here, I've seen dozens of them on the road.

https://www.autotrader.ca/cars/ford/c-max/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You must have driven the previous generation of the FFH.


Your point :rollseyes:





I drove a 2017 a more advanced version of what you have.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Just completed four weeks of service in this car.

Gross: 4007.33
Gas: 237.44 (Actually less with diamond benefit)
*Gas % of gross: 5.93 (2.25-2.40/gal)*

Fillups are around 45mpg although in car monitor says I'm averaging 46.8mpg. Will get better mileage when it warms up.

No repairs although one of the rear shock upper mounts has been making a noise over big bumps, needs tighten or replace. Also the HVAC cabin fan sometimes makes a whirring noise.

The cmax feels like an economy car when normal driving, but when you get on it, the electric motor combines with the gas for 188hp. Its almost like an electric turbo. It pulls strong uphill with 5 people. Passing is effortless.

So far, really happy with purchase


----------

